# The 612 VS. 722K?



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

I am a NEW, just signed up, Turbo HD customer [install on the 6th of May] and reading some here [prior to making my order] I kind of concluded that the BEST HD DVR offered by DISH at this time is the 722K - thinking this, noot knowing this, I told the girl - "please have them bring me a new 722K" and she said NO Problem - will be done.
I called back this AM to check to see IF that is what in on my Order, glad I did, found out she filled in the 612 and not the 722K [probably because I am having only one TV connected up]. The Rep, today said he definitely changed my order to the 722K.
Please advise as to is that really the BEST dealk for me?

PS - - - Just read on this forum several very NEGATIVE user reports about the 722 and the 722K . . . perhaps I should stick with the 612 that they originally ordered for me - what do you think??? My install in on 6th of May.

TKS


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It all depends upon what you want to do...

The 722/722K have DVR capabilities with PiP that let you watch one channel while recording another OR you can use them in dual-mode for 2 TVs if you have an SD TV you wanted to hook up. The regular 722 comes with 1 OTA tuner as well, while the "K" model has an optional add-on for 2 OTA tuners.

If you don't need the extra frills, then maybe you'd be ok with a 612... it just depends on what your viewing habits will be.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

722 - Been out the longest of the three and general opinion is that it would be the most stable. It offers PIP and Dual LIve Buffering which comes in handy once you understand what it does. (Great if you watch multiple sports). Has one OTA input. 

722K - Most recently released receiver. Usually it takes a while for DVRs to become stable in what is a very challenging environment. It offers 2 OTAs and reports are it can record 4 HD streams at one time. If you are not fearful of newly released equipment and what the 2OTA inputs (Need to order the module) then the 722K is a good bet. 

612 - Does not have PIP or DLB. In my opinion a good Bedroom DVR. Can record 2 HD Sat and one OTA stream at a time. No dual room capability. People feel it is less stable than the 722. 

I have both the 722 and 612 and in my usage both are solid. I don't have a 722K. If you are open to possible running into a bit of stability pain (722K has higher risk in my opinion than the other two) I would go with the 722K if you have OTA. If no OTA, I would go with a 722 as the household workhorse or the 612 for the lighter TV use or if you are not a power user type.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

622/722 - 2 HD sat tuners, 1 ATSC OTA tuner, 2 independent TV outputs. TV1 outputs in HD, TV2 outputs in SD-only; HD content is downconverted to SD on the TV2 output. In Single mode (outputting same content to all connections), can do PiP and dual live buffers. 622 has 320 GB HD, 722 has 500 GB HD. Both have some space reserved for Dish use.

722k - 2 HD sat tuners, 0 OTA tuners by default. Optional $30 tuner module adds 2 OTA tuners. 2 independent TV outputs (1 HD, 1 SD, as above). In Single mode, PIP and DLB. 500 GB HD

612 - 2 HD sat tuners, 1 OTA tuner. 1 TV output (i.e., only designed to run a single TV). No PiP or DLB. 320 GB HD.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Already well answered, but I want to mention insisting on a 722k *might* cause a delay due to lack of supply. Be sure to read http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155612


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good point Bill and one I was about to bring to the attention of the OP


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

THANKS alot fellas for the informative and good feedback - I think that I will call them back and have them replace the 722K order with the 722.

TKS


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

The 722K has much better remotes.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

So - is the Remote for the 772K different than the one for the 722?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I believe so, yes. IIRC, the 722 still uses the goofy-looking silver deal with all the multi-colored buttons. 

The 722k uses the new 21.0 remote with learning capability, so you can teach it the buttons that the "universal" codes miss. It also has memory for backing up your DVR's settings and timers, in case you need to configure a replacement receiver with your old unit's settings and timers.

It's also a little nicer and more mature looking, unlike the older remote's Playskool look.


----------

